# Google Lens vs Grass/Weeds



## Killsocket (Mar 16, 2018)

I have been messing around with Google Lens and it is supposed to identify a bunch of stuff just by a photo or using the camera and point it at something. One of the things it is supposed to identify is plants. It works pretty well for house plants and outside plantings.

So I dig up some pictures of my lawn from last year and have some close-ups of blades of grass (in the lawn itself, not pulled out). I'm not saying Google Lens is right, but on a picture of what I thought was Crabgrass it says is Dallisgrass. And every single picture of turf grass it tells me is Buffalo Grass (it suggested Perrenial Rye Grass as a second option).

Now I could be wrong as well, but I looked up Buffalo Grass and it appears to be pretty limited in MN to the southwest part of the state, not a far out NW suburb of the Twin Cities. Well, jeez, I hope it isn't Buffalo Grass. That sounds horrible. Also, I thought Dallisgrass was a southern thing.

I think there are some other apps out there specifically for plants/grass/weeds. Might have to check those out, it seems Google Lens can't be right all the time.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Post your pics - you have peaked my curiosity.


----------



## Killsocket (Mar 16, 2018)

A few examples. Screenshots from my phone.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Yep, that is apparently not a very useful app/program. The first is definitely not dallisgrass, but some additional pics and seed head pics would help to identify it. The lawn looks like Tall Fescue and could be a mix with PRG and or KBG. It definitely isn't buffalograss.


----------



## ryeguy (Sep 28, 2017)

I don't think it can differentiate at that detailed of a level. Look at the last one - you can tell it chose PRG because the tape measure in your pic matches up with the ridge going down the middle of the PRG pic.


----------

